# question for the older Atlanta folks



## gadeerwoman (Apr 30, 2008)

Back in the late 60's/early 70's there was a little hole-in-the-wall bar/music venue either on Spring St or West Peachtree that Ray Whitley sang at all the time. Anyone remember the name of the place? Spent many a night in there listening to some of the finest music of the time.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 30, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> Back in the late 60's/early 70's there was a little hole-in-the-wall bar/music venue either on Spring St or West Peachtree that Ray Whitley sang at all the time. Anyone remember the name of the place? Spent many a night in there listening to some of the finest music of the time.



You would ask. I think it was on West Peachtree, past 26th St. headed into town. I can't remember the name of the place.


----------



## dixie (Apr 30, 2008)

Sandra there were quite a few in that area, the plantation, and the wagon wheel are two that were right in that area, the silver dollar, but it was on up west peachtree, the Sans Souci on w peachtree


----------



## thegaduck (Apr 30, 2008)

*Haven't heard those names*

in a long time. One other was the Bottom of the Barrel.


----------



## dixie (Apr 30, 2008)

thegaduck said:


> in a long time. One other was the Bottom of the Barrel.


 that names familiar duck, where was it at?


----------



## thegaduck (Apr 30, 2008)

*Can't remember for sure*

but I think it was on a little cut-through road between Peachtree and West Peachtree. Guy named Jeff Espina played there a lot.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 30, 2008)

I remember "Al's Corral" on Juniper St.


----------



## drawdown (Apr 30, 2008)

*Bar*



gadeerwoman said:


> Back in the late 60's/early 70's there was a little hole-in-the-wall bar/music venue either on Spring St or West Peachtree that Ray Whitley sang at all the time. Anyone remember the name of the place? Spent many a night in there listening to some of the finest music of the time.



Ray  WHO!!!


----------



## dixie (Apr 30, 2008)

Bill Mc said:


> I remember "Al's Corral" on Juniper St.



LOL, thanks Bill, I'd forgotten about that one!


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Apr 30, 2008)

Bill Mc said:


> I remember "Al's Corral" on Juniper St.



Now, Al's Corral was a rowdy rocking place.


----------



## thegaduck (Apr 30, 2008)

*Al's Corral*

"I just want some butterbeans"


----------



## Pop (Apr 30, 2008)

Bottom of the Barrel I believe was located in the old Baltimore Row Building.  It has been added on to and made into and office/condo building.  Another place was the catacombs either on Ponce or North.


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 1, 2008)

Catacombs...I think that was it! All we could remember was it reminded you of a dungeon or something. But I think it was on WPtree between 12th and 13th. Tiny little black building that probably seated less than 40 people. Saw Joe South sing there when he was just starting out but most times it was just Ray himself. I think he may have owned the place. We were reminiscing about the place a few days ago and could not for the life of us remember the name.
Al's Corral I remember! And Jim Salee's place in Buckhead. We used to hit the Harry's Steakhouse on Spring and Johnny Reb's on WPtree. And Lord knows, we spend all too much time at Shakeys Pizza Parlor on Cheshire Bridge and the one on Stewart Ave. I miss their pizzas!


----------



## dixie (May 1, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> Catacombs...I think that was it! All we could remember was it reminded you of a dungeon or something. But I think it was on WPtree between 12th and 13th. Tiny little black building that probably seated less than 40 people. Saw Joe South sing there when he was just starting out but most times it was just Ray himself. I think he may have owned the place. We were reminiscing about the place a few days ago and could not for the life of us remember the name.
> Al's Corral I remember! And Jim Salee's place in Buckhead. We used to hit the Harry's Steakhouse on Spring and Johnny Reb's on WPtree. And Lord knows, we spend all too much time at Shakeys Pizza Parlor on Cheshire Bridge and the one on Stewart Ave. I miss their pizzas!



Sandra, I was the "bartender" at Shakey's on Cheshire Bridge for a while, one of my favorite hangouts was the lounge in the 7 steers steak house in buckhead, Lorddy, what memories!


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 1, 2008)

I found reference to the Catacombs on the web, it was on 14th street. Now I'm not sure that was the same place. That sounds like the place that was just east of 14th/Peachtree intersection during the hippy era. This is gonna drive me crazy!


----------



## dixie (May 1, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> I found reference to the Catacombs on the web, it was on 14th street. Now I'm not sure that was the same place. That sounds like the place that was just east of 14th/Peachtree intersection during the hippy era. This is gonna drive me crazy!



Yep, on the corner there at peachtree, it was in the basement of a old house there. I remember that place very well.


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 1, 2008)

Then that's definitely not the same place where Ray sang. I remember the catacombs though. That was the big hangout for the hippies back then. Now I just have to remember the name of the other dive....The Grotto maybe?


----------



## dixie (May 1, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> Then that's definitely not the same place where Ray sang. I remember the catacombs though. That was the big hangout for the hippies back then. Now I just have to remember the name of the other dive....The Grotto maybe?



the Grotto I remember was right downtown on peachtree  just below Rich's toward 5 points, almost across the way from the zebra lounge


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 1, 2008)

How about the Bistro on Spring around 14th. Saw Jimmy Buffett there in 73. Had no idea who he was.


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 1, 2008)

Could well have been the Bistro. All I remember was where it was located (and that sounds like the right spot) and that it was a tiny little coffeehouse. You went down some steps inside and it was very dark.
Now that I've found some fellow old fogies on here, who all had a meal at The Southern Club on 11th street (old boarding house that had all you could eat lunches for @ $3.75)?


----------



## DanTroop2000 (May 1, 2008)

I hung out at johnnyhideway


----------



## thegaduck (May 1, 2008)

*Not trying to hijack the thread, but:*

this brings back a lot of memories. Danced at the Plantation Club many times, also Misty Waters and Fun 
Town. Went to Earl's Place a few times. Shot pool at Big Town pool hall at five points and another place I can't remember. Anyone remeber the line dance they did at the Plantation Club at 11 every Sat. Night?


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 1, 2008)

Oh Lordy, I had forgotten about the Plantation Club! Went there a couple times. These old spots do bring back some memories.


----------



## dixie (May 1, 2008)

thegaduck said:


> this brings back a lot of memories. Danced at the Plantation Club many times, also Misty Waters and Fun
> Town. Went to Earl's Place a few times. Shot pool at Big Town pool hall at five points and another place I can't remember. Anyone remeber the line dance they did at the Plantation Club at 11 every Sat. Night?



 I remember that very well, I worked bar at Earls for a while in the good old days, those were some good people. A couple of trips to fun town was enough for me, even the girls wore rumble rings!


----------



## alphachief (May 1, 2008)

Dang Dixie...you were quite the man about town, back in the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dixie (May 1, 2008)

alphachief said:


> Dang Dixie...you were quite the man about town, back in the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL, not really Ron, just made up  for some lost time in a hurry, that's all,  and I was making a good living on the other side of the bar, I figured if I was gonna gonna be there anyway, why not get paid for it instead of paying. LOL, all thats been 2-3 lifetimes ago tho


----------



## alphachief (May 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> LOL, not really Ron, just made up  for some lost time in a hurry, that's all,  and I was making a good living on the other side of the bar, I figured if I was gonna gonna be there anyway, why not get paid for it instead of paying. LOL, all thats been 2-3 lifetimes ago tho



No doubt about that...if you have the skills and are good with people, there's some good jack to be made from that side of the bar.  Unfortunately, back in my college days, I'd make it...then jump to the other side and throw it all away on Crown and wild women.  Oh, but I'm much older, wiser and refined now...not to mentioned married with two teenage kids!


----------



## thegaduck (May 1, 2008)

*I probably*

ran across you guys way back when. Graduated from West Fulton in '63.


----------



## dixie (May 1, 2008)

thegaduck said:


> ran across you guys way back when. Graduated from West Fulton in '63.



Very well could have duck. Those were for sure a different time and a different town. Nothing like it is there now


----------



## BoxerLuvr (May 1, 2008)

This place was away from downtown on Chesirebridge Rd. but, How about the Brave-Falcon.  Remember it ?   I used to hang around there in the early 70's.


----------



## thegaduck (May 1, 2008)

*Yep*

The Brave-Falcon was a hot place then. I think the band that played there a lot was from Myrtle Beach and got famous later. We need to start another thread so all us old Atlanta natives can talk about the good old days. Anyone ever go to Alex Coolie's ball room?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 1, 2008)

Whitley played at the Bistro a lot.

there are still some pretty good rock clubs in Atlanta, but hip hop has all but taken over.


----------



## dixie (May 1, 2008)

BoxerLuvr said:


> This place was away from downtown on Chesirebridge Rd. but, How about the Brave-Falcon.  Remember it ?   I used to hang around there in the early 70's.



Sure do, and remember when whisk a go go opened on ponce just off peachtree? Almost forgot about the Gas Light lounge, it was on luckie I think, anyway in that area, it was a nice place


----------



## BoxerLuvr (May 1, 2008)

thegaduck said:


> The Brave-Falcon was a hot place then. I think the band that played there a lot was from Myrtle Beach and got famous later. We need to start another thread so all us old Atlanta natives can talk about the good old days. Anyone ever go to Alex Coolie's ball room?



Yeah I went to Alex Coolie's a few times.  





> Sure do, and remember when whisk a go go opened on ponce just off peachtree? Almost forgot about the Gas Light lounge, it was on luckie I think, anyway in that area, it was a nice place


It was on the corner of Juniper and Ponce de Leon.  I only went there once or twice.


----------



## dixie (May 1, 2008)

anybody remember the kitty kat club?


----------



## thegaduck (May 1, 2008)

*I remember the kitty kat club well*

Another place was Jerry Ford's on Peachtree. Wonder what ever happened to him? Guy was a great piano player. Man I get a headache just talking about those days.


----------



## dixie (May 1, 2008)

thegaduck said:


> Another place was Jerry Ford's on Peachtree. Wonder what ever happened to him? Guy was a great piano player. Man I get a headache just talking about those days.



LOL same here duck, I look in the mirror now days and see all the wrinkles and just grin, I earned every one of them! Seems I remember Ford opening up a club in buckhead and did well with for a long time. What was the name of that club on peachtree at peachtree battle, it was a famous hockey players place? Phil something I think


----------



## thegaduck (May 1, 2008)

*Don't remember that place*

I left in August of '67 for 4 years in the Marines, and when I came back everything had changed.


----------



## dixie (May 1, 2008)

thegaduck said:


> I left in August of '67 for 4 years in the Marines, and when I came back everything had changed.


 the EM club at the island just wasn't the same was it!


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 2, 2008)

Phil Esposito maybe? I think he had a place out on Peachtree.


----------



## dixie (May 2, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> Phil Esposito maybe? I think he had a place out on Peachtree.



Yep, that was it, I couldn't remember his last name, Sandra, is there a chance you remember the torch and candle restaurant that was just outside 285 on Roswell rd? I STILL miss that place


----------



## Stan in SC (May 2, 2008)

When I lived in Atlanta one summer during college days we used to go to The Peachtree Club downtown near Rich's.Also downtown was The Playboy Club.

Stan


----------



## thegaduck (May 2, 2008)

*You guys*

are getting old. Don't let the grandkids see these posts.


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 2, 2008)

Never made it to the torch and candle. Went to a couple dances at the Knights of Columbus lodge on Buford Hwy. How many ate at Twelve Oaks, intersection of Piedmont/Cheshire Bridge and the Catfish King on Cheshire Bridge? Sure glad I found some folks old as I am on here Our memories aren't too bad...it just takes 4 of us to remember the name of a place.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (May 2, 2008)

I used to go to Alex Cooley's a good bit in late 70's.

Ya'll remember the Great Southeast Music Hall at Lindberg???? That was early 70"s.


----------



## thegaduck (May 2, 2008)

*Way back before*

you could buy mixed drinks in Atlanta, people used to go to Robinson's Tropical Gardens in Cobb Co. It was BYOB and expensive for the time. Lots of High Schools and Ga. Tech went there after proms and such. Now called Canoe. Great place to eat. They have photos on the wall of how the place looked in the '50s and 60s.


----------



## slightly grayling (May 3, 2008)

*Rosie's Cantina*

was a big one....George Thoroughgood practically lived there in his early days....


----------



## elfiii (May 4, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> Never made it to the torch and candle. Went to a couple dances at the Knights of Columbus lodge on Buford Hwy. How many ate at Twelve Oaks, intersection of Piedmont/Cheshire Bridge and the Catfish King on Cheshire Bridge? Sure glad I found some folks old as I am on here Our memories aren't too bad...it just takes 4 of us to remember the name of a place.



And we still ain't figured out the name of the place in your original post!

Hearing folks talk about all those old places brings back memories. My "Half-Heimers" isn't nearly as bad as I thought it was!


----------



## dixie (May 4, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> Never made it to the torch and candle. Went to a couple dances at the Knights of Columbus lodge on Buford Hwy. How many ate at Twelve Oaks, intersection of Piedmont/Cheshire Bridge and the Catfish King on Cheshire Bridge? Sure glad I found some folks old as I am on here Our memories aren't too bad...it just takes 4 of us to remember the name of a place.



I remember the 12 oaks but I can't place the catfish king, where was it at on CB?  I remember the Knights hall and the dances, remember when Alpine inn opened just below the hall? There was a skating rink up on buford hiway in chamblee plaza I THINK, not sure of the name of the strip mall, that had dances on the weekend and tony "the tiger" from wqxi would DJ them.


----------



## elfiii (May 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> I remember the 12 oaks but I can't place the catfish king, where was it at on CB?  I remember the Knights hall and the dances, remember when Alpine inn opened just below the hall? There was a skating rink up on buford hiway in chamblee plaza I THINK, not sure of the name of the strip mall, that had dances on the weekend and tony "the tiger" from wqxi would DJ them.



The skating rink was by itself, next to the driving range on Buford Hwy. 

Are you talking about that place on Cheshire Bridge for the "Kwixie" dances?


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 5, 2008)

Elfiii, it was the Bistro that I was looking for in the original post.
Catfish Inn (think it was Inn instead of King) was just below Shakeys on Cheshire Bridge, same side. Best fried chicken around. And remember that little 'drive thru grocery' on Cheshire near LaVista.."The Bread Basket"? It was on the corner a block or so before the take out bbq place (can't remember the name of that one either). Yep, I remember the skating rink but never went there. Used to play putt putt golf at the place on Cheshire Bridge too.


----------



## Sutallee (May 10, 2008)

maddog said:


> I used to go to Alex Cooley's a good bit in late 70's.
> 
> Ya'll remember the Great Southeast Music Hall at Lindberg???? That was early 70"s.



One night in 1972, my girlfriend and I headed down to Atlanta and decided to go to the Music Hall.  We didn't know who was playing that night, but when we got there it was Linda Rondstat with a band that became The Eagles.  There were not 50 people there that night.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 10, 2008)

Still got my beer bucket from the Great SOutheast Music Hall.

It is a little rusted.


----------



## Al33 (May 10, 2008)

I used to go to the Bistro quite a bit back in the very early '70's. You are correct Sandra, very dimly lit and tiny. If you got a table up front you could see the nose hairs of the players. 

Drank quite a few beers there and even ate the pizza they served. Wow, I had two blue eyes and a flat belly in those days. Who knows Sandra, I may have tried to put a move on you back then.


----------



## thegaduck (May 11, 2008)

Man I hate to see this thread die. Many memories associated with it. I grew up in Atlanta and visited all of these places. Misty Waters wasn't mentioned I think and driving through the "Lauching Pad" at the Varsity. Joe Cotton"s was another one. I still think of The Plantation Club and Fun Town.


----------



## Sargent (May 12, 2008)

Even though I am a lot younger than you guys, I have always had an interest in old Atlanta. 

A couple of years ago, I found a book that highlighted Atlanta entertainment by decade.  It had a lot of good information in it.  Unfortunately, I can't remember where I saw it.

So, a source exists for you fogies to re-live your glory days!


As for me, I still long for the glory days of the early 90s when we would hang out at Good Ol' Days in Buckhead!


----------



## Buddy1743 (Jan 20, 2019)

Pop said:


> Bottom of the Barrel I believe was located in the old Baltimore Row Building.  It has been added on to and made into and office/condo building.  Another place was the catacombs either on Ponce or North.


#7 Baltimore Pl.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 21, 2019)

A VW bug. Karman Ghia, '66 Corvette Sting Ray and what looks like the front end of VW Station Wagon.  What looks like an MG in front of the Bug. And no one parked in front of the hydrant.

Looks like Bottom of Barrel in the sign.

Neat Picture and an old thread.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jan 22, 2019)

Bottom of the Barrell must have changed to One Eyed Jacks in early 70’s. I drank a lot of beer there during my college years.  $.25 draft on Thursday night!


----------



## Dialer (Jan 22, 2019)

Lums? ??


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 25, 2019)

I remember going to Underground Atlanta in 1974. I didn't go back to Atlanta until 1982 maybe. We went to Jilly's for ribs and then went to the Limelight Disco. Then we went to a County and Western club with a huge dance floor. Seems like it had seating from up top and you could see the huge dance floor from up there. I guess disco and the cowboy craze were both still pretty big at that time.
Then the next day we went to the Varsity and back to Augusta.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 26, 2019)

I remember seeing Emmy Lou Harris at Jim Salees (or however it was spelled)in Buckhead. Like having her singing in your living room. Rode the old roller coaster at the fairgrounds one time (ONLY time I have ever been on one of them things) when it was the old wooden structure. Remember the old Fan Appreciation Week concerts that WPLO used to put on every summer? Different parking lot every night...big name country stars. Man, we hit those things every night each summer with a lawn chair. Free and some of the country when it was country. Lordy, times have changed!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 26, 2019)

Slighter later vintage would be places I hung out like Charlie Magruders, Baby Does, Flanagan’s, etc..


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 26, 2019)

Man some of you folks is old.

What a great history lesson. I grew up in the city. I saw Ted Nugent opening with Van Halen at the great southern music Hall. Right above the bowling alley at Broadview Plaza. 

Anybody reminder the flea market where the Lindbergh Marta station is? Got my first dog there


----------



## patsam (Jan 26, 2019)

Richard's off Monroe, Alex Cooley,s across from the Fox, and sooo many more. Those were the days!!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 26, 2019)

elfiii said:


> And we still ain't figured out the name of the place in your original post!
> 
> Hearing folks talk about all those old places brings back memories. My "Half-Heimers" isn't nearly as bad as I thought it was![/QUOTE
> 
> '' Half-Heimers".  What a perfect description of what ails me today.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 26, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Slighter later vintage would be places I hung out like Charlie Magruders, Baby Does, Flanagan’s, etc..



Ahhhh.  Now you done gone and hit my half-heimers.  What was the name of the place down the hill from Flannigans?  Building by itself.  Drank that place dry


----------



## forsyth793 (Jan 27, 2019)

How about the Yellow Jacket? After cruising the Varsity we generally went there to eat....


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 27, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Ahhhh.  Now you done gone and hit my half-heimers.  What was the name of the place down the hill from Flannigans?  Building by itself.  Drank that place dry


Went there, too. Forget name but now it’s a shoe show I think. 

Anybody ever hit the Beef Cellar on Copeland Rd after a night on the town?
Drunk steak dinner for like $8.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 27, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Went there, too. Forget name but now it’s a shoe show I think.
> 
> Anybody ever hit the Beef Cellar on Copeland Rd after a night on the town?
> Drunk steak dinner for like $8.




Just remembered. It was Smugglers Inn.  Man, I miss a lot about those days.  My hair, my muscles, my 34 inch waist.   Sadly, I also remember partaking in too much liquid encouragement, and letting some extremely unattractive women take advantage of me.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 27, 2019)

The Yellow Jacket...best grilled cheese sandwich in town. Now if you wanna talk that neighborhood who all knows Junior's grill? 
Saw a many a movie at the Martins Cinerama theater that was on Ptree near North Ave. We used to play basketball and pool at North Ave Presby Church on Tuesday nights when they opened up for all the college students in the neighborhood. Those were good folks. Gave us somewhere to get together for free and just have some fun.
Remember the putt putt place on Cheshire Bridge? Bowling alley on Stewart Ave? Spent some time at all those in me younga days.


----------



## DannyW (Jan 27, 2019)

Spent a lot of my Friday/Saturday nights in the mid-late 70's at a disco below Chamblee in NorthEast Plaza called Pogo's. In fact, met my wife there...we have been married 37 years.

Good times...


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 28, 2019)

How about the old ice rink nearly next door to Johnnys hideaway and also the rink at Lower Roswell and Johnson Ferry in E Cobb.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 29, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> How about the old ice rink nearly next door to Johnnys hideaway.



I think it was called jellybeans. I use to go play free video games at Sears on the corner of West paces and Peachtree. Can't remember the name of the grocery store across the street. The manager use to give us free fruit

Ok trick question. Anyone ever go to the Crystal Palace on Stewart Ave?


----------



## Halfhitch (Jan 29, 2019)

No mention yet of Ruby Red's Warehouse (banjo pickers, peanut shells on the floor and beer in mugs) - lively, fun place. How about comparing rides at Zesto's at the intersection of Roswell Rd and Peachtree in Buckhead (64/65)? Earlier still, anyone remember the "trollies" - the electric busses with the wires overhead? I remember those and lots of the other places mentioned - thanks for the trip down memory lane..


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 29, 2019)

This stuff I can remember! It's where I put my keys 5 minutes ago that give me fits.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 31, 2019)

DannyW said:


> ...NorthEast Plaza called Pogo's.



Did that place change into Packets?

It was in the corner of NE Plaza. On Buford Highway.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm surprised I could find these:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2019)

Wow! 

I didn't even grow up here, but I did live in Dunwoody for a short stint and then south of town back in the late 70's for a couple of years.

I can't believe I can actually remember the names of many of these places you all are mentioning.

Good Stuff, from an interesting time in my past.


----------



## DannyW (Jan 31, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Did that place change into Packets?
> 
> It was in the corner of NE Plaza. On Buford Highway.



Perhaps...that's where Pogo's was located. Like I said, I met my future wife there in 1977 and shortly thereafter found that I had no reason to keep going to a night club. The last time I was there was probably 1978 0r 1979, and I don't know what became of it after that.

It was a wild place on the weekends...maybe 800-1,000 drunk 18-20 kids crammed into the place. I saw some things that were quite eye openers for my young self.

On the shelf behind me I have a Pogo's logo'ed high ball glass I snuck out of there one night.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 31, 2019)

I remember seeing David Allen Coe at the Agora ballroom.Evans fine foods on Candler road,The BBQ place up the hill from the Glenwood drive in.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 31, 2019)

There was an Evans Fine Foods on North Decatur Rd too.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 31, 2019)

Hemingways, Cotton Club, Texas Tea Room, Mamas Country Showcase, Timothy Johns, Johnny's Hideaway. All great spots back then.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 31, 2019)

doenightmare said:


> Hemingways, Cotton Club, Texas Tea Room, Mamas Country Showcase, Timothy Johns, Johnny's Hideaway. All great spots back then.



Don't forget Rumors. Same spot as Ron Kimble's Texas Tea Room IIRC.


----------



## GIII (Jan 31, 2019)

Uncle Toms on Memorial Dr.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 31, 2019)

GIII said:


> Uncle Toms on Memorial Dr.


I got thrown out a few times.


----------



## Rabun (Feb 4, 2019)

I remember the beef cellar well.  And a little place right around the corner called Steverinos.  One Eyed Jacks downtown, penny beer night at the Mad Hatter in underground.  Three for one at Travelors...if you haven't finished your bevi, just grab a go cup on top of the cig machine on the way out.  Buckhead Saloon was a happening place.  Good ol Days flower pot sandwiches and a pitcher of beer....dang I miss the Good ol Days!


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 4, 2019)

What was the imitation snow skiing place  called?Used to go there then to steak and ale.


----------



## Rabun (Feb 4, 2019)

I think it was an apartment complex off of Akers Mill road not too far from River Bend apartments.  I remember going to a couple of rugby parties there.  They had a wooden slope covered with astro turf and little round plastic balls for snow.  Can't think of the name of the place though.  Reminds me of the polo fields off of columns road off of Johnson Ferry which was one of the fields Old White and the Renegades played some of their matches.  Shoot I remember when the Johnson Ferry bridge over the river was one lane and Parkaire Mall was an airport.  Dang I am old...


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 4, 2019)

My sister worked at Steverinos for years

The old ski slope was in Vinings overlook. Almost at 285 if memory serves. You skied on plastic bbs


----------



## PCNative (Feb 5, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> What was the imitation snow skiing place  called?Used to go there then to steak and ale.


Vinings Ridge Ski Area, it was off Paces Ferry Rd. near Cumberland Parkway


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 5, 2019)

PCNative said:


> Vinings Ridge Ski Area, it was off Paces Ferry Rd. near Cumberland Parkway


Thats it.Thanks.


----------

